

Starting An Online Business - edragonu
http://www.dragosroua.com/77-tips-for-starting-an-online-business/

======
patio11
I know we typically strip out things like "77 Tips for X" in favor of X, but
if we kept them in, it could signal to me that this is a useless filler list
post of things we already know and mostly agree on.

Sample:

 _Partnerships are based on trust. No trust, no partnership. Quite difficult
to assess, because what you may perceive as lack of honesty or deception is
most of the time the result of incidental misunderstandings. Real trust must
overcome these. A real partnership works not without misunderstandings, but
despite of them._

Now imagine that level of vapidity, times 77.

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah I hate list posts.

------
dpcan
Requires an email to vote and comment. Then I have to confirm my email to
comment? Seems a little strange for a single question survey.

